# Question about jaw pain in black lab



## jackdog9 (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi, I'm new here and wondered if any of you had any experience with a situation like the following:

My 5 year old black lab, Jack, has had good health. About 3 weeks ago I noticed that he sometimes whimpered a bit when I was petting him on the left side of his mouth, and then he yelped in pain (very rare for him) when playing fetch the next day and giving me the toy. I took him to the vet, they did x-rays, blood work, etc... and said they couldn't find anything wrong with him, gave him a 2 week course of cephalexin (500 mg, 2 pills, 2 times daily) and hopefully he'd get better. Within the last 2 or 3 days I've noticed that he seems to be able to open his mouth less and less, he still eats and drinks, but there's no more yawning (used to be frequent) and earlier today he yelped in pain when trying to open his mouth more than 1/2 way to catch a ball. Also, much of the time it appears as though he's crying softly when just resting, maybe I'm just paranoid. Any ideas on what this could be? Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Get a 2nd opinion from another vet. Pick up your x-rays, blood work, any other records and take them with you.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

I agree. It sounds like your vet is missing something. You definitely need a second opinion.

Did they look at his teeth and see if maybe there is something wrong with a tooth, like an abscess...?

I really have no idea...but I will keep Jack in my thoughts.


----------



## jackdog9 (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks guys, I'm going to do that. I kind of think it's an abcess since he seems to favor one side of his mouth over the other, he used to devour his treats, now I see him take them and chew specifically on the side of his mouth that seems to be OK. I'm going to take him to get a 2nd opinion, the guy that originally did the x-rays wants me to take him to get an MRI and a spinal tap, but I haven't noticed any change at all in his behavoir other than the mouth pain, he still runs around, eats all his food (a little slower), and is his usual self. I love the dog so much, I hate seeing him have any pain at all.


----------



## Mach1girl (Apr 17, 2006)

Ok, this si what my Sassy had.

When we came back from vacation we noticed that she was starting to lose a bit of weight, especially in her head, and she wouldnt eat well, she'd sometimes yelp when eating, barking or yawning. Then it progressed. Xrays didnt show anything, and the vets gave her meds including steroid, nothing worked.

Eventually we thought she was going to die from starving, and the pain got worse.

I took her for another opinion. The vet put her asleep and opened her mouth(forcefully) There was a crunching sound. He worked it and stretched it. Then had her on Glucosamine and meds for weeks.

The crunching was the sound of calcium build up in the jaw. Years of playing rough, tug o war and such, obviously injured her jaw over time. Each time she over stretched her jaw bones or used them too much over the years, the bodys way of recovery in a joint like the jaw is to send calcium-a bone "supplement" so to speak to the affected area. This built up, and eventually locked her jaw shut.

The stretching thing worked, but only for a few weeks. Finally, summer was here and we thought a therapy ourselves which worked 4 more years.

She was nuts over the football. So we would throw it in the pool daily and she'd get it. This worked her jaw and kept it limber so it wouldnt lock up.

Yeah we had bad days, and she never could open it much farther then she needed to eat, but it worked until she eventually died of old age.

This is why I am such a STRONG advocate of glucosamine right from puppy hood. Never let up, never stop. It will prevent this from happening.

Hope your doggy is alright, but this is what your problem sounds like to me.

Good luck.


----------



## jackdog9 (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks Mach1girl, I never would have thought of that. I have 2 dogs, he's a big English Lab about 110 lbs, and the other dog, Buster is a black lab/border collie mix, always full of energy always on the go, wanting to play fetch, walk, anything to get moving. Jack (the big black lab) would love to play tug when he was younger, not so much the last year or so, but he's about 5 1/2 years old, I figured he was just wasn't as playful. I hope I caught this early enough so that I can get him fixed up before his jaw locks up, he's able to bark, he runs around, pants etc... I got him to the vet the 1st time I noticed this, he didn't bring up the calcium build up as a possibility, but I have an appt. tomorrow with a different vet and I'm going to bring this up. Thanks again.


----------



## jackdog9 (Nov 2, 2008)

I took Jack to the vet today and he seemed in good spirits and to be feeling better. It appears as though it may have been a mild case of myositis, nothing to be overly concerned about. I started him on glucoseamine today and they told me to continue giving him 2 buffered aspirin twice daily, for the rest of the week. I was happy to see him give me a big full yawn early this morning before his morning walk, I took him down to the polling place, it's only a 1/2 mile from my house and he entertained folks in line while I went in to vote. I appreciate everyones help with this and Jack is most definitely feeling much better.


----------

